# Thanks to Hoss on Westwater 3/30



## jmcgreevy (May 5, 2012)

Yes indeed, what an experience!


----------



## Gumbydamnit (Apr 2, 2008)

Sounds like you were real lucky. A group of my friends launched Sunday for a day run that has turned into an overnighter. The kayaks were able to get out and inform the families that the rafters just couldn't beat the wind. Haven't heard from them yet, hopefully it wasn't too cold up there last night. Gotta love that spring wind.


----------



## mania (Oct 21, 2003)

there were 3 foot upstream swells. we waited it out on a small beach for about 3 hours then had a small window to row out around 6pm before another front hit.


----------



## beanack (Jun 20, 2008)

*Hossome*

Yeah having a motor really helps with the Westwater push. The link below will take you to a clip. At the end we have massive headwind. A 5 HP pushed about 7 boats out nicely. Hoss was on this trip with us. Been boating with Hoss for over 10 years now. He is just HOSSOME!.  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tJl4z6iz4Po


----------



## Paul the Kayaker (Nov 7, 2004)

Ya big thanks Big Hoss!! I 100% believe we would have had to spend another night in the canyon if it wasn't for your mighty rig! I only had to row the last 100yds to the takeout but that almost didnt even happen! After that experience I dont think I'll ever go into that canyon in the spring without a motor again!


----------



## Stiff N' Wett (Feb 18, 2010)

I guess we got lucky we party barged and floated from the rapids all the way to Cisco on Saturday with out a gust. The three days on Horsetheif and ruby were brutal.


----------



## adgeiser (May 26, 2009)

Hoss and your crew,
Another thanks here the ride out and the hospitality were both great. 
Have a great rest of the season!


----------



## QuietHunter (Jun 8, 2010)

Was wondering how bad it was going to get. We left as soon as the Ranger arrived at put-in in hopes of beating the wind. Am guessing based on motorized cat description that "Hoss" was camped at Hades bar when we went past.
Rowed my butt off for the last half a mile when the front came in. Would not have wanted to be any later as it just kept getting worse. Hope all are safe.


----------



## radman152 (May 9, 2010)

I agree. Hoss you are the man!! Not only did you save us from what could have been a long night it was an excellent time. Thanks.


----------



## Stiff N' Wett (Feb 18, 2010)

After reading all these threads it sounds like Hoss is the man...Hoss can I boat with you some time?


----------



## Gremlin (Jun 24, 2010)

I've rafted with Hoss through extended groups of friends a few times and he brings a level of confidence and fun that everyone gravitates towards. I sure wish I was on Westwater last weekend. It sounds like a lot of Buzzards were sharing a memorable experience!


----------

